# gismowolfs fliegen



## rob (13. Januar 2004)

hallo boardies hallo wolfgang!!!
habe heute von gismowolf ein päckchen mit fliegen,streamern und krautschutzhaken bekommen.
alle selbst gebastelt und mehr als nur leiwand
ich möchte mich auf diesem weg nocheinmal recht herzlich bedanken wolfgang!!!
das sind echt tolle kunstwerke die ich da bekommen habe.irgendwie trau ich mich damit gar ned ans wasser...sind doch viiiel zuschade.vielleicht häng ich sie mir in eine kleine glasvitrine 
habe ein foto gemacht,weil ich sie euch nicht vorenthalten mochte...hoff man kann ein wenig erkennen..am scanner hat es überhaupt nicht gefunzt.
ich freu mich schon wie wahnsinnig auf die kommende saison und das schwingen der fliege.
lg aus wien rob#h


----------



## sebastian (13. Januar 2004)

Wow das sind ja richtige Killer ^^ aber echt zu gut zum fischen


----------



## Nick_A (13. Januar 2004)

Hi rob #h

da hat es Gismowolf aber gut mit Dir gemeint !!! 

Was hast Du denn als Gegenleistung angeboten...eine Führung in den Donauauen ???  :q :q

Sehen wirklich klasse aus...na dann mal viel Erfolg ! #6

Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## rob (13. Januar 2004)

hallo nick!!!
bei uns ösis ist das nicht so ausgemacht...eine hand wäsch halt die andere des is kloar..so sand de regeln
aber gismowolf wird auf alle fälle eine oder mehrere führungen in die donauauen bekommen....fragt sich nur ob ich davon nicht wieder mehr als er habe...bei der erfahrung kann ich einpacken ich freu mich:m#h


----------



## Nick_A (13. Januar 2004)

Hi rob #h

dann kann ich nur eins sagen:

[marquee]SUUUUUUPER DEAL !!! #6 #6 #6[/marquee] 

Aber daß du jetzt unter die Fliegenfischer gehen willst ?!? Ist ja nicht der typische "Umsteiger"... vom Carp-Jäger zum Fliegen-Fischer


----------



## rob (13. Januar 2004)

nick nick...ich bin doch kein typischer carphunter.....ich war immer schon ein richtiger gestandener gemütlich sitzender ansitz allroundangler und boot herumgurker:m
immer schauuuun was so alles geht...ein tag am fluss/strom hat viiiiele seiten.
deswegen komm ich immer mit 100 kg ausrüsstung ans wasser
aber das fliegenfischen wird so die kombination aus wandern am bach/berg/fluss,dabei fischen mit super drills am feinen zeug und gaaaanz wenig ausrüstung am körper...super...tut mir eh gut...das wandern:m#h


----------



## Nick_A (13. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *fischen mit super drills am feinen zeug und gaaaanz wenig ausrüstung am körper...super...tut mir eh gut*



:q :q :q

Habe noch gar nicht gewußt, daß Ihr in Austria FKK-Angeln durchführt !!!! :m

Beissen die Fische da eigentlich besser oder schlechter ?!?


----------



## rob (13. Januar 2004)

#d :m 
naja einzig stress mit den aufsehern kann es geben......fischen mit wurm ist ja verboten...das musst du ihm erst einmal erklären:q :q :m


----------



## Nick_A (13. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *#d :m
> naja einzig stress mit den aufsehern kann es geben......fischen mit wurm ist ja verboten...das musst du ihm erst einmal erklären:q :q :m *



:q :q :q 

Fischen mit Wurm oder mit Würmchen !!! 

Mit Reptilien (Schlangen) fischen ist bei uns in jedem Fall auch verboten *LAUTLACH* :m


----------



## rob (13. Januar 2004)

naja wenns da nach geht müsste es heissen fischen mit riesenboa's verboten


----------



## Nick_A (13. Januar 2004)

Riesenboa ??? #t  

rob, Du alter Aufschneider  :m

Ob Micha hier reinschaut ?!? Das wäre ja beinahe eine Nominierung wert !!! 

Aber keine Angst...von mir hört er nix!:g 



> das ist auf grösse,duft und führung zurück zuführen



IGITTT !!!! Welcher Fisch:a :s #w beisst denn da rein ?


----------



## Nick_A (13. Januar 2004)

Hupps...da haste aber schnell editiert  

Warum das denn ?!? Angst vor der Nominierung ?


----------



## rob (13. Januar 2004)

hiiihiii das war mir dann selbst zuschmutzig...pssssssssst:m


----------



## Nick_A (13. Januar 2004)

**huhuichliegvorlachenaufdemBoden**

Ich fand´s witzig!  :m


----------



## gismowolf (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo Rob!
Freut mich,daß die Post doch noch zu Dir gekommen ist!
Aber mit Vitrine ist nichts.................Du sollst Fische damit fangen!!!!


----------



## rob (14. Januar 2004)

hahha aber bevor ich die würfe nicht haaalbwegs kann werd ich lieber ohne fliege fischen.......wäre doch schade wenn nach 2 tagen alle fliegen von dir im baum hängen würden
grüüüüss dich und angenehme mittagspause#h


----------



## gismowolf (14. Januar 2004)

servus rob!
Ich glaub,Du selbst hast schon einmal gesagt,daß Du nicht in der Wiese oder auf einem Asphaltplatz Übungswürfe
machen sollst!Zum Üben geht man zum Wasser!!!Das Verhalten der Schnur im Wasser unterscheidet sich wesentlich vom Verhalten auf einer Wiese oder am Asphalt!Und es hängt auch davon ab,ob das Wasser genug Oberflächenspannung hat,damit die Schnur hoch aufschwimmt oder ob vielleicht in diesem Wasser durch einen Einlauf z.B.einer Kläranlage Fettlöser enthalten sind
(die können in einer Kläranlage nicht herausgefiltert werden!).
Dann kann es sogar passieren,daß Deine schwimmende Schnur,
oder das Vorfach zum Teil  absäuft und Du nachfetten mußt!?
Außerdem bekommst Du am Wasser viel eher das Gefühl für Entfernungen zu Hindernissen(Bäume,etc.)Der wichtigste Wurf 
an verwachsenen Ufern ist der Rollwurf.Wenn beide Ufer sehr stark verwachsen sind,und man durch irgend einen Umstand nicht waten kann,sucht man sich eine Lücke zwischen den Sträuchern,klemmt mit der Rutenhand die Rute und die Schnur fest,nimmt mit der Schnurhand die Fliege oder Nymphe am Hakenbogen(so,daß der Haken nicht an den Fingern hakt)und 
schießt mit gespannter Schnur und etwas gebogener Rute die Fliege zwischen den Ästen ins Wasser.Dann zieht man mit Hilfe der Strömung zwei bis drei Meter Schnur raus und kann dann schon parallel zum Ufer mit einem Rollwurf etwas mehr Schnur bachabwärts ins Wasser bringen und auf diese Art halt an stark bewachsenen Ufern dann zu fischen beginnen.Dazu dann die Frage:Was macht die Schnurhand beim Fischen?Beim Werfen
rechtzeitig Schnur von der Rolle ziehen und zur richtigen Zeit freigeben und beim Fischen durch leichtes Ruckeln und Zuckeln mit den Fingern der Nymphe(sag ich mal)etwas Leben einhauchen.Damit werden die kleineren Bewegungen gemacht.
Größere Bewegungen werden mit der Rutenspitze oder auch durch kräftiges Ziehen mit der Schnurhand ausgeführt.
Beim erfolgreichen Fischen mit der Nymphe und mit dem Streamer
sollen beide Bewegungsabläufe zusammenspielen.Aber das mit dem verwachsenen Ufer sollst Du erst probieren,wenn Du den Rollwurf von einem hindernisfreien Ufer aus halbwegs beherrscht
und Du am schräg abwärts gegenüberliegenden Ufer zielgenau
zwischen zwei Äste triffst.Aber zum Üben bitte anfangs immer
den Haken einer alten Fliege mitsamt dem Hakenbogen abzwicken,sonst läufst Du bald mit einem gepiercten Ohr herum!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob (14. Januar 2004)

super wolfgang!!!werd ich mir zuherzen nehmen und so üben...hoff auch das ich mir keinen haken ins ohr hau...wäre eigentlich typisch für mich
die schwierigkeit an diesen bächen ist das sie wirklich sehr verwachsen sind...
werde mir ein freies plazerl suchen und dort werkeln...da willy hat eh einen haufen alter fliegen zum verheizen:m#h


----------



## Barben Fischer (14. Januar 2004)

kleiner tipp von mir wegen dem hacken ins ohr kriegen, pass aber auch auf die Schnur auf! Das tut sau weh wens dir die um die Ohren haut( vorallem wenns noch eiskalt ist dazu). das tut wirklich extrem weh!


----------



## gismowolf (15. Januar 2004)

@rob!
Tip noch zum Werfen!Nie die Rute nur vor und zurück bewegen,
sondern von Anfang an immer darauf achten,daß die Rutenspitze eine leicht ovale oder ellipsenförmige Bewegungskurve ausführt!!
Dann kannst Du Dich eigentlich nicht selbst abschießen! 
Es ist natürlich leichter gesagt als getan!Wünsch Dir guten Erfolg!


----------



## gismowolf (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo rob!
Auf dem von Dir in´s Board gestellte Foto siehst Du in der Reihe 
links neben den Fliwos und dem großen Hängerschutzhaken
ganz oben und ganz unten einen Muddler Minnow und oberhalb 
des unteren ein unscheinbares Stück in grau und weiß.Diese
drei sind Rehhaarstreamer,die hohle Haare haben und aufschwimmen!Schmeiß sie einmal ins Waschbecken,dann siehst Du,was ich meine!Ich glaub,ich muß am Wochenende noch ein paar etwas längere binden,damit Du eine kleine Auswahl hast!


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

spitze wolfgang!!1jetzt bin ich im bilde!!!!!#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------

